# Dell laptop grey screen of death



## SirAlverez (Nov 19, 2015)

I am trying to help a friend fix his laptop and find that I am woefully unprepared to help. The computer boots up to the Dell page and only gives me 2 options: Boot or setup. That is about all it will do. I am running a diagnostics and memory test now. The problem is not the screen unable to work, because it is working and in color too. There is no way to get into safe mode and that means there is now way that I can go back to a date when the computer worked. From the tests I am getting error code 2000-0142. Any suggestions or does this laptop need to visit a pro?
Service tag is G2CBSX1, if that helps.


----------



## lochlomonder (Jul 24, 2015)

This particular code indicates a hard drive failure. It *may* be possible to remove the drive, slave it to another PC / laptop, and then see if it's possible to rescue data from it, but oftentimes it's irrecoverable.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> Service tag is G2CBSX1


According to that service tag number, that laptop is this *Dell Inspiron 15 3521*.

It was purchased in October 2013 in the U.S.A. and came with Windows 8 64-bit.

Dell has tested it and has confirmed that it can be upgraded to Windows 10 - which apparently has already been done to it.

If the hard drive needs to be replaced in it and you don't have access to a factory restore/system recovery disc kit for it, you can purchase it from here.


----------



## managed (May 24, 2003)

If you need to replace the hard drive it looks quite easy to do :-


----------

